# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Bánh khoái Huế 3H: Gói trọn hương vị cuộc sống

## nguyetnt

Nhà hàng được thiết kế nhỏ gọn và ấm cúng, hấp dẫn thực khách ngay từ không gian xinh xắn như một khu vườn nhỏ bên ngoài. Với những sắc màu đỏ tươi tắn và cách bài trí tinh tế đem đến cảm giác thật nhẹ nhàng nhưng cũng không kém phần thân thiện.

Dưới bàn tay khéo léo của đầu bếp Huế 3H đã tạo nên món bánh khoái giống
như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật của mùi, vị
Người Huế ăn bằng mắt, bằng mũi trước khi ăn bằng mùi vị. Bánh khoái-loại bánh có tên gọi dân dã là thế nhưng lại có sức hấp dẫn ghê gớm bởi cách bài trí món ăn cùng hương vị đặc trưng, độc đáo khiến ai đã thưởng thức một lần thì chắc chắn coi nó là món khoái khẩu.
Bánh khoái xưa vốn cũng là món ăn cung đình. Theo sự biến động của thời gian, món bánh này đã trở thành một món ăn phổ biến, dân dã, mang đặc trưng của ẩm thực Huế. Trong cái se lạnh nhưng ngày đầu đông Hà Nội, ăn chiếc bánh khoái mới đổ còn nóng hổi, vàng rộm, giòn tan thì còn gì khoái hơn!
Bánh khoái xứ Huế có cách làm gần giống bánh xèo ở Nam bộ, nhưng nhỏ, dày và giòn hơn. Dưới bàn tay tài hoa và sáng tạo của đầu bếp Huế 3H khiến món bánh khoái nơi đây có hương vị đặc trưng rất hấp dẫn. Nhân bánh gồm giò lụa, tôm, giá đỗ, trứng cút lộn, rau mùi. Chiếc bánh bé nhỏ thôi những chứa đủ các vị béo, ngọt, bùi, chua, chát, the… dưới bàn tay khéo léo của đầu bếp Huế 3H tạo nên món bánh khoái giống như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật của mùi, vị.
Khi khách yêu cầu, đầu bếp nhà hàng Huế 3H mới bắt tay vào “đổ” bánh. Khi đổ bánh, “tráng” thêm trên bột một lớp lòng đỏ trứng gà, vừa để thêm chất dinh dưỡng, vừa để bánh có màu sắc hấp dẫn hơn, khi ăn người ta có cảm giác mềm mại, mượt mà như môi thiếu nữ. Cũng là bánh khoái đấy nhưng bánh khoái của Huế 3H được cách tân dựa trên sự sáng tạo và kinh nghiệm của đầu bếp nơi đây, đã tạo nên hương vị đặc trưng của nhà hàng.
Bánh chín vàng, để trên chiếc đĩa sứ trắng tinh, tỏa ra những làn sương khói mờ ảo, nóng hổi rất thích hợp để thưởng thức trong tiết trời se lạnh đầu đông. Có thêm màu xanh rau mùi thơm; trắng của giá, trứng cút lộn; sắc tươi đỏ của tôm…nổi bật trên màu vàng óng ả của trứng trông thật đẹp mắt.
Một điều đặc biệt nữa là hương vị đậm đà của nước tương dùng để chấm bánh. Bát nước chấm đặc sánh màu nâu nhạt được chế biến chủ yếu trên nguyên liệu chính là tương đậu nành chính gốc Huế. Tương rất quan trọng trong chén nước chấm, chỉ có tương Huế mới làm cho chén nước chấm dậy hương thơm và độ mặn – ngọt đặc biệt, mới ra cái hồn xứ Huế. Vị bùi bùi của thịt lợn, vị béo của đậu phộng giã nhuyễn và mùi thơm của vừng góp phần làm dậy hương, nổi vị món bánh khoái vốn đã hấp dẫn. đặc biệt lớp trứng tạo cảm giác mềm mại, mượt mà như môi thiếu nữ.
Món bánh khoái nhà hàng 3H ăn kèm với rau cải, đậu bắp khiến hương vị món ăn trở nên đặc biệt hơn. Rau cải khi ăn sống thường có cảm giác nhằn nhặn đắng rất khó ăn, nhưng trong bánh khoái nó lại là một sự kết hợp hài hòa tạo nên hương vị tuyệt vời cho món bánh. Dùng dĩa xắt từng miếng bánh nhỏ mà nghe được thanh âm vỏ bánh mới cảm nhận hết được độ giòn tan của vỏ bánh. Đưa từng miếng bánh giòn tan, thơm phức ấy chấm ngập trong bát nước tương Huế rồi cho vào miệng để cảm nhận cùng một lúc cái béo, ngọt, bùi, chua, chát, the…, không “khoái” sao được!

Như một bức họa ẩm thực Huế độc đáo, bánh khoái Huế 3H mang hương vị độc đáo, thể hiện rõ nét phong cách ăn uống và triết lý ẩm thực của người Huế – một món ăn gói trọn đầy đủ hương vị, sắc màu của cuộc sống.

Thông tin cho bạn:
Nhà hàng Huế 3H

Địa chỉ:31 Quán Thánh – Ba Đình- Hà Nội.

Điện thoại: (04) 2213 9795 / 0982898885.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Huế 3H_

_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------

